# bird recommendations please :)



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello!
I am looking to get a bird for my daughter, she is 3 and autistic and she has a real thing for birds, they calm her down even in her worst moments and she gets great joy from them, even us going to the park and feeding seaguls brightens her day :lol2:

I would like something that can be handled, shes not really bothered by handling and is happy to just watch them quietly but seeing as I'll be looking after it I'd like to be able to handle it, also would like something that doesn't make a great racket as it will be living in my bedroom (I know good luck right?) 
I've had budgies before and would not go back to them because they drove me absolutely bonkers!

so would like to know if anyone has any suggestions for what birds that would suit mine and Evies little world please


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

How about either a couple of finches or canarys, they are easy to look after, not aggressive and don't make a horrible noises but you can't handle them the same as a budgie


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

lisadew24 said:


> How about either a couple of finches or canarys, they are easy to look after, not aggressive and don't make a horrible noises but you can't handle them the same as a budgie


yeah I thought of finches cos I used to have 2 society finches and didn't mind their noise at all but would really like to handle


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

Hand reared budgie!


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

ImBatman said:


> Hand reared budgie!


hand reared budgies still make the noise that makes me want to rip my ear drums out :lol2:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Get a duck


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

mrkeda said:


> Get a duck


as awesome as that would be I'd rather a pigeon to a duck but neither can just be kept in my room :bash:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

You can keep a pigeon in your room. 
How about a swan?


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

mrkeda said:


> You can keep a pigeon in your room.
> How about a swan?


a swan would kill me!!! :lol2:

nah I can't risk a pigey in my house because of my dads dog


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Quail


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

jadeyydoe said:


> a swan would kill me!!! :lol2:
> 
> nah I can't risk a pigey in my house because of my dads dog


Psshhh that's a poor excuse not to get a swan.

A chicken? Would your room not be too small for a bird?


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

lisadew24 said:


> Quail


That's actually a good suggestion. They're super easy and could be kept in an indoor rabbit cage or something like that. Only downside is they can smell quite a bit.


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

mrkeda said:


> Psshhh that's a poor excuse not to get a swan.
> 
> A chicken? Would your room not be too small for a bird?


its too small for something like a chicken or a damn swan! haha
but no I have a fairly large bedroom, I'm not looking for a huge bird anyway 



ljb107 said:


> That's actually a good suggestion. They're super easy and could be kept in an indoor rabbit cage or something like that. Only downside is they can smell quite a bit.


can they fly? i think the reason she loves them is she loves watching them fly, I could be wrong though as she also loves those weird fat things, can;t remember their names, peahens I think?
I'll have to go take her to see some quails and see how she reacts to them


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

jadeyydoe said:


> its too small for something like a chicken or a damn swan! haha
> but no I have a fairly large bedroom, I'm not looking for a huge bird anyway


Go big or go home. Get an albatross.


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

mrkeda said:


> Go big or go home. Get an albatross.


go home Kheda! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

jadeyydoe said:


> go home Kheda! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:O You're lucky this isn't the 18+ :whip:


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

jadeyydoe said:


> its too small for something like a chicken or a damn swan! haha
> but no I have a fairly large bedroom, I'm not looking for a huge bird anyway
> 
> 
> ...


Depends which species you get. You're better off with japanese though, they're usually pretty docile and don't mind being handled at all. They're super quiet too, unless you have a cockbird that starts crowing, but you're better off with just hens, plus you can obviously eat their eggs.


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

ljb107 said:


> Depends which species you get. You're better off with japanese though, they're usually pretty docile and don't mind being handled at all. They're super quiet too, unless you have a cockbird that starts crowing, but you're better off with just hens, plus you can obviously eat their eggs.


Ohhh sounds great ill have a look around for some Japanese ones and let eve go see them and see how she is, thank you


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

mrkeda said:


> :O You're lucky this isn't the 18+ :whip:


Hehehe I'm safe here


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

jadeyydoe said:


> Hehehe I'm safe here


No you're not, :censor: :censor: and :censor: :censor: chair :censor: :censor: :censor: saxaphone in the :censor:. :censor:


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

How about a cockatiel?


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

I've had a talk to dad and suggested Quails but he's thinking get chickens instead if I want to get something like that so looking into getting a incubator and starting from the egg maybe.

depending on how difficult chicks are to cheap, which looking on google isn't looking easy :lol2:


----------

